# MAIN REASONS SOLENOIDS CATCH ON FIRE



## memo (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok twice in a row one of my solenoids have caught on fire and I know im not laying into the switch. It happens quick too. I had 4 solenoids to 5 batteries to the front and one caught on fire then I only had 3 new ones so thats what I put and shortly after it caught on fire again. Any help appreciated thx


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

I had same problem some how i got oil under the noids so took them out cleaned up real good made sure there was no paint i hit it with grinder and havent had a problem since hope this helps idk if thats what youre problem is but thougbt.might help


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

If their not ground tightly they will ark and catch fire


----------



## memo (Feb 26, 2007)

trunkgotknock said:


> I had same problem some how i got oil under the noids so took them out cleaned up real good made sure there was no paint i hit it with grinder and havent had a problem since hope this helps idk if thats what youre problem is but thougbt.might help


cool thx


----------



## memo (Feb 26, 2007)

latinoclassics said:


> If their not ground tightly they will ark and catch fire


Can you have one screw in each solenoid or would you run a screw on each side to make sure its tightly grounded all the way around cuz i only had one screw on each solenoid


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Bad ground or too much batts to a noid.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Bare metal under the noids and use 2 bolts to secure each noid.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Bad batt is my guess


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CHARGE UR BATTERYS FOO''AND USE ALL DA SCREW HOLE IN STRONG METAL


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

If they get wet from washing your trunk or from cleaners or oil too


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Not really. But make sure its all dry.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Now you know fuel pumps are submersed in gasoline. So why can't solenoids be submersed in a fluid too?

(Note to BMK, 5% of gross sales goes to me)

AHhh, just hit me, freon injection to the solenoids!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

In 10 years with the same solenoids I've only had 1 start on fire, it was after I washed my trunk. Its not the only way but it can happen just sayin. Fuel pumps are sealed electric motors that can't spark gas.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hydros said:


> Now you know fuel pumps are submersed in gasoline. So why can't solenoids be submersed in a fluid too?
> 
> (Note to BMK, 5% of gross sales goes to me)
> 
> AHhh, just hit me, freon injection to the solenoids!



:uh:


----------



## memo (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool I got all new solenoids and will use all bolt holes and got my homie coming over later to load test all 9 batteries. Thats crazy cuz I did wash my ride that morning before the parade. At least it didn't catch on fire during the parade.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

CoupeDTS said:


> In 10 years with the same solenoids I've only had 1 start on fire, it was after I washed my trunk. Its not the only way but it can happen just sayin. Fuel pumps are sealed electric motors that can't spark gas.


CoupeDTS, I think you are right!! I'll research it later, I did attend a TOMCO seminar about fuel pumps, thought for sure it was OK because of the lack of oxygen. But reasoning when a car rolls over, disputes this. Unless I missed the part about a roll-over kill. 

Back to the main post. What electrical parts go out all the time? I am sure there is a solution to reducing the chances of solenoids getting too hot and failing. Running more than one bank is an old idea. I just know we as riders can improve on the solenoid issue. 

Also feel for heat anywhere there are connections. Like say one connection is hotter than on another. Heat = resistance = no good.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

never screw noids down weld bolts with nuts so the noids are grounded properly and dont make contact with rack to allow corrosion to develop..bolt head washer noid washer than nut..nver a issue..


----------



## lagrande (Aug 11, 2010)

Just 2cents but I dont think water is the issue cus mine r in bed of truck n never had problem after car wash gound is more likely or 1 or more bad batts


----------



## memo (Feb 26, 2007)

I put in 4 new noids load tested all 9 batteries which showed to be all good. They were all charged and made sure everything was tight and hit the switch one time and right away one of the noids started smoking. Only thing I havent done is ran all new switch wire cuz from one of the little fires some of the wires got a little charred but Im not seeing any bare wire. Could it be that cuz im lost.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

memo said:


> I put in 4 new noids load tested all 9 batteries which showed to be all good. They were all charged and made sure everything was tight and hit the switch one time and right away one of the noids started smoking. Only thing I havent done is ran all new switch wire cuz from one of the little fires some of the wires got a little charred but Im not seeing any bare wire. Could it be that cuz im lost.


show pics of your solenoids mounts .i think bad grounds.if there SCREWED IN THAT PROBALY y.is the surface bare metal is it a welded connection somewhere to the rack..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

memo said:


> I put in 4 new noids load tested all 9 batteries which showed to be all good. They were all charged and made sure everything was tight and hit the switch one time and right away one of the noids started smoking. Only thing I havent done is ran all new switch wire cuz from one of the little fires some of the wires got a little charred but Im not seeing any bare wire. Could it be that cuz im lost.


What solenoids are you using? And how many volts are going threw them?


----------

